# Finished my new garage (sort of)



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi all,

Last September I moved house and upgraded from a single garage to a double.

As its a new build they are built to "fit like a glove" as my brother in law recently said, meaning they just aren't practical for 2 cars. So I've focused on making it a 1 car garage.

There are a few things I still want to do, buy a shed or summer house so I can shift out garden furniture items and garden tools which would really declutter the shelves.

I'm looking to buy some white shelving to go either side of the framed shirt so I can put my lego technic cars on display a bit better.

I also want to build a holder for my machine polishers and a few regular use spray bottles.

Mats are from duramat, had additional lighting put in with light beams at the front and tri led lights at the back either side. Cheap and excellent quality from amazon. Finally painted the walls with smooth white masonry paint.

I've put a deposit down on a 987 porsche cayman s which motivated me to get this done.

Thanks























Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

That looks :thumb:! Would hate to try 2 cars in there though - so, 1car set up is a good idea.

Is that your central heating unit? Insulated roller door and a radiator would be on my list!!!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

In my experience, once the beer fridge goes in the rest gets left and all plans are off!.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Looks a nice set up mate, very clean and bright. I'm currently starting out with the double garage revamp myself. Where did you get the flooring from? I'm looking at a few different companies and getting varying prices. 

I'm also looking at buying a shed to keep most of the garden stuff in there. We don't need any of that old rubbish cluttering up the garage now do we :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

grunty-motor said:


> That looks :thumb:! Would hate to try 2 cars in there though - so, 1car set up is a good idea.
> 
> Is that your central heating unit? Insulated roller door and a radiator would be on my list!!!


I lived with someone about 10 years ago and we had a house with a double garage and it was a squeeze.
Her dads car nose in on the left as you looked at the garage, mine tail in on the right. Then she had to have her Vespa between the two which was fine until she moved it over because Daddy didn't have enough room to get his fat carcass into his car, the first time i reversed in, i swung the nose in and took the side of the lights and wing down the metal brace for the garage door.

I was somewhat aggreived especially as she hadn't ridden the Vespa in 18 months, but you live and learn.


----------



## aitch (Aug 5, 2020)

Mark R5 said:


> Looks a nice set up mate, very clean and bright. I'm currently starting out with the double garage revamp myself. Where did you get the flooring from? I'm looking at a few different companies and getting varying prices.
> 
> I'm also looking at buying a shed to keep most of the garden stuff in there. We don't need any of that old rubbish cluttering up the garage now do we :lol:


in case it helps, I used these guys for my garage https://www.interlockgroundprotection.com/ and was super delighted with the result. I had plain black 'raised disc' tiles with a yellow ramped edge. if you scroll down the website, theres a price guide and a calculator for more accurate. I got them to fit too (again, fitting prices on web). Would def recommend. Hadnt realsied garage would end up warmer, cleaner, leaves no longer blow in under the door etc etc. Wish i'd done years ago. HJB


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

grunty-motor said:


> That looks :thumb:! Would hate to try 2 cars in there though - so, 1car set up is a good idea.
> 
> Is that your central heating unit? Insulated roller door and a radiator would be on my list!!!


It is the central heating unit yes.

I've already started blocking up any wind entry points with foam on the door which has made an immediate difference. I might get a little oild filled radiator but that will probably be it on the spending side.

I'd prefer to keep building up the car fund as I got bored quite quickly and like to upgrade cars. Covid has been financially painful so I had to downgrade from my last car in monetary terms.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

Mark R5 said:


> Looks a nice set up mate, very clean and bright. I'm currently starting out with the double garage revamp myself. Where did you get the flooring from? I'm looking at a few different companies and getting varying prices.
> 
> I'm also looking at buying a shed to keep most of the garden stuff in there. We don't need any of that old rubbish cluttering up the garage now do we


Flooring is Duramat, main reason for that was because it doesn't dent if using a jack and I often help family and friends out with little jobs on their cars, plus I'll start removing wheels a couple of times a year when detailing my own cars.

I went for durastud 
https://duramat.co.uk/

I bought the lighting off amazon which I'm so impressed with.

Shelving is gorilla racking, not so impressive, rectangular ones are great but corner one, the shelves bow very quickly.









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

RS3 said:


> In my experience, once the beer fridge goes in the rest gets left and all plans are off!.


Ha ha, I don't think the fridge survived the move as the freezer bit is no long working. Will have to find a replacement dedicated beer fridge!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

grunty-motor said:


> That looks :thumb:! Would hate to try 2 cars in there though - so, 1car set up is a good idea.
> 
> Is that your central heating unit? Insulated roller door and a radiator would be on my list!!!


yeah I noticed the door! I've got a Hormann insulated sectional door, they are a great upgrade to what you have there. It'll make the garage warmer and quieter.


----------

